# Does any one still use Back Powder?



## lifesshort (Apr 3, 2017)

Just wondering if I am a dinosaur


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Back powder?? Never heard of it! 

I actually am looking for a .54 caliber percussion muzzleloader for future hunts where in-lines/sabots/scopes are restricted.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Inline Muzzleloaders were invented in Germany in 1734. Our modern replica "Hawkin" style guns come from the late 1820s early 1830s era. So really sidelock guns should be banned for being too advanced 

There was a Prince in Germany that had a steel cartridge based gun about that same time as well.

What I want to know is why cant I use a original museum quality 1777 Ferguson Rifle used in the Revolutionary War for deer hunting? Its apparently not "privative enough" ???

-DallanC


----------



## CHIEF_10_BEERS (Mar 24, 2021)

I do in my Pietta 1858 Remington .44 cap and ball revolver, and my .50 caliber Hawken rifle and pistol. That being said I don't hunt with any of those. I've been playing with the idea of using the Hawken rifle on the muzzy hunt, but this year I'm sticking with the in-line and Pyrodex.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Years ago I used it in a Hawkin, but anymore it is getting very hard to find and I switched over to Pyrodex that can be found just about anywhere. 

But I use BH209 in my CVA Accura 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

I use it n my 12 gauge shotgun.


----------



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

I do!!! 2F.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I use monkey butt. I will chafe something fierce on long hikes up in the hills if I don't powder up.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have some GOEX FF and FFF if anyone wants to buy. Its older stuff in metal cans (back from the time when Men were Men rofls). I doubt i'll ever use it unless I get a salute canon or something.

-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

MrShane said:


> I use it n my 12 gauge shotgun.


Black Powder is the best for shotguns. I use it in my 10g (hence the name BPturkeys). It's just "snappier" in a shotgun. I also use it in my bowling ball cannon...Pyrodex will NOT launch a bowling ball...haven't tried 777 or any of the other stuff, but my guess is that it won't launch a bowling ball either.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I dunno about that, I used to work in west Orem right on the edge of the lake / cattails. The company next to us would go out every few weeks and blast bowling balls into the marsh. They'd easily go 300 yards. They were using a full can of pyro per launch (cannon was made out of a acetylene bottle). It was pretty cool to see.

-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I dunno about that, I used to work in west Orem right on the edge of the lake / cattails. The company next to us would go out every few weeks and blast bowling balls into the marsh. They'd easily go 300 yards. They were using a full can of pyro per launch (cannon was made out of a acetylene bottle). It was pretty cool to see.
> 
> -DallanC


Well that might be true. I never in my wildest dream ever considered try using a pound of propellent in my cannon. I never had any problem shooting a 16lb 'er close to 500 yards with Goex. My typical charges was around 1000-1200grs. I think there are 7000grs in a pound. A charge of 1200grs of Pyro would shoot the ball about 30 yards, but must admit, the flame and smoke that the Pyro put out was spectacular.

So, now we know, Pyro is NOT the best choice for bowling ball cannons😃

BTY...I never seen one made from an acetylene tank, mostly oxygen tanks. P.S. I have one of the older oxygen tanks (new ones are too small) that I would be willing to part with if someone wanted to make one of these cannon.

I got some great pic's somewhere if I can find them I'll post some.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

HAhaha I'd _LOVE_ to see a 500 yard shot. It was crazy when the company (US Synthetics) guys would gather up outside. We'd run out as we knew what was coming. Couldn't believe it first time I saw them fire it.

-DallanC


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I use FFF Black. I've used it in flintlocks, sidelocks and modern inlines. I like shooting black powder- the smell and the smoke.


----------



## lifesshort (Apr 3, 2017)

still like FF in my 50 cals. The other thing I use it for is a candy cannon on holidays. It looks like a small mortar tube 1 full cap of FF a indoor outdoor carpet wad and a handful of taffy. Set it off and turn the kids loose


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Heck yes!!! I shoot some OE 2f as well as my own homemade BP out of this beauty. Repro Winchester 1886 45-90.


----------



## Stinky Boots (Jul 10, 2019)

I still use black powder, I use it because I like it and I can.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

MrShane said:


> I use it n my 12 gauge shotgun.


That is one sweet scattergun !! I want it.


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

I worked with a guy from US Synthetics (at Blendtec across the street) he said the owner would shoot the canon (bowling balls) even further at his cabin up Hobble Creek! I guess he also had a human sling shot that he use a 4 wheeler to pull back...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow same guy? I remember the youtube video of the sling. Pretty crazy. You worked at US Synthetics? Cool... my wife worked as a machinist at their competitor, MegaDiamond in provo.

-DallanC


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

I worked across the street from them at Blendtec but we hired one of their ops guys and he would tell stories.


----------



## fobit (Mar 1, 2017)

I use cartridge black powder in my 50 caliber Hawken , my 45 caliber Kentucky my 50 caliber flintlock and my Double barrel 14 gauge smooth bore


----------

